# Grand idea for a thread - please give feedback



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

We have hundreds of active members here on TC -- every one of which is unique in terms of taste, experience, education, background, personality, etc.

Wouldn't it be cool if EACH person submitted ONE piece of music?? (a YouTube/Spotify link?)
It would form a sort of grand collection of music. A mosaic of the TC community.

I would propose that there be no set criteria for each submission. Each person would determine their own reason. Some possible reasons could be:

1. A piece you feel everyone should know
2. A favorite or life-changing work
3. A piece that represents your world view
4. An under-rated work
5. A piece to introduce yourself and your interests

Some questions are: 
1. Would you suggest that no two people be allowed to submit the same work?
2. What suggestions would you have? Are there any rules you think we would need?
3. Thread title?
4. Any other thoughts?
5. *WOULD YOU PARTICIPATE??????????*


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

I like this idea. I'm assuming that we would submit the music as a youtube video, probably not as a CD recommendation or anything like that. I think it's OK if we end up getting multiple submissions of the same piece, because the performers would probably be different.

It would be interesting to hear what various members choose as their "signature piece." In fact, that might be a good thread title: Your signature piece. But then again, maybe you don't want to force people to choose a signature piece; maybe you want to leave things open for people to choose pieces that they don't necessarily identify with.

In your opinion, should we explain the reasons for our choices, or do you think that it's best to let the music speak for itself?


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

I personally would like words and explanation because it's more fun, more interesting, and helps us all become better acquainted with each other, but I would leave that up to the individual.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

20centrfuge said:


> Some questions are:
> 1. Would you suggest that no two people be allowed to submit the same work?
> 2. What suggestions would you have? Are there any rules you think we would need?
> 3. Thread title?
> 4. Any other thoughts?


I suppose this is a result of the steep decline in participation on the 21st Century Listening Thread. It was and still is a great project, but everything has a peak. Even this will fail to entice the whole TC community (and have its peak), but I am willing to support it because I love what you have done so far.

My opinions:
1. Only if it's a different interpretation.
2. _Some_ rule needs to be set, but not sure what. Too many rules will kill participation, and none will do the same. Maybe restrict entries to classical music (unless that's already assumed)?
3. "THE TC MOZAIC" :lol:
4. My brain is empty, as usual. Let's do this!
5. *YES*


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

This sounds like a great idea. 

Let every member submit one piece. No duplicates allowed, unless the performer is different (as Portamento has said). To track this, somebody will have to maintain a list.

I like the idea of submissions as youtube links. It will create a great playlist of sorts.

Also, it would be great if people expressed themselves on why they chose that piece, their history with it, etc.



Let's begin!


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm in. Do it!

What about submitting five pieces, one for each of your first five questions, rather than just one piece each?


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

SimonTemplar said:


> I'm in. Do it!
> 
> What about submitting five pieces, one for each of your first five questions, rather than just one piece each?


This will bloat the list. Looking back at Captain's thread asking for epic pieces, he asked for one submission per person, but some people just posted multiple links per post until he had a ridiculous listening backlog.

When faced with a seemingly endless list of works, each lasting 15 minutes to an hour, who can possibly listen without giving up their normal life? That is what makes such a thread dwindle to nothing as people move on.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

A place to permanently post one's signature selection, etc. would be one's My Profile page, along with one's avatar


----------



## Resurrexit (Apr 1, 2014)

eugeneonagain said:


> When faced with a seemingly endless list of works, each lasting 15 minutes to an hour, who can possibly listen without giving up their normal life? That is what makes such a thread dwindle to nothing as people move on.


Exactly. You'd be as well off just asking users to list a work and performance, as no one is actually going to take the time to visit all the links/open all the videos posted and actually listen. I suppose the only thing that could potentially set it apart from pretty much every other thread is if someone were to document user's choices, for posterity. What the point of such a list would be, or what intrinsic value it would hold is another question.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

The problem: once someone nabs a very popular piece that others would have chosen, people will have to find another piece that isn't actually their favourite just to have a unique contribution. Either that or we'll just end up with a million 'different' performances of Schubert's String Quintet and Beethoven's 9th. It'll just end up as another 'current listening' thread and people will probably submit hipster stuff just to stand out. I also don't see the point of recording my current tastes for posterity: who knows, I might get sick of Bruckner's 8th in a while.

I initially really liked this idea and I might be sounding unreasonable but I just feel like it will maybe deteriorate and peter out overtime. But hey-ho: it's worth a try!


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Something like a 'Work of the Week' (along the lines of BBC radio 3 composer of the week) would allow anyone to actually listen and make comment/discuss the posted work in question.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Tallisman said:


> The problem: once someone nabs a very popular piece that others would have chosen, people will have to find another piece that isn't actually their favourite just to have a unique contribution. Either that or we'll just end up with a million 'different' performances of Schubert's String Quintet and Beethoven's 9th. It'll just end up as another 'current listening' thread and people will probably submit hipster stuff just to stand out. I also don't see the point of recording my current tastes for posterity: who knows, I might get sick of Bruckner's 8th in a while.
> 
> I initially really liked this idea and I might be sounding unreasonable but I just feel like it will maybe deteriorate and peter out overtime. But hey-ho: it's worth a try!


I could think of 60 works I could submit. If someone posted one I was thinking of, I'd just do a different one.

I would think people would be ok with making sure their contribution is unique.

Plus, honestly, I doubt we'd get more than 100 or so contributing.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

20centrfuge said:


> Plus, honestly, I doubt we'd get more than 100 or so contributing.


So about 500 works, if 100 people decide to submit roughly 5 works? I don't think I'd like to wade through that lot.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

I'm in. I think this is an interesting idea, and would hopefully introduce me (and us) to some new music. I'd suggest no double postings of the same piece/performance, but if this thread really grows, that will be difficult to enforce.

I wouldn't want to declare any one piece as my "signature" piece. But would certainly choose one piece and post a YouTube video which adheres to your first set of five points in your OP. My words regarding said piece would be either minimal or none; knowing the premise of the thread would be enough for me, and I'd let the music speak for itself.

Good idea! 

-09


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

eugeneonagain said:


> So about 500 works, if 100 people decide to submit roughly 5 works? I don't think I'd like to wade through that lot.


No, one per person


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

20centrfuge said:


> No, one per person


That's a still a lot from 100 people. Let me be clear, I am not nay-saying I'm just hoping to help prevent the quick demise of a thread.
All I know is that when I worked in the academic world and someone came in and put a huge pile of reports/essays on my desk I sometimes read through them increasingly half-heartedly and without properly being able to evaluate them. Only putting them into piles of four and then attending to them in my own time yielded worthwhile results.

Can you see that being possible in a thread where many people decide their own time frames and a mountain of stuff gets posted?


----------



## Selby (Nov 17, 2012)

I'd submit something.


----------



## Janspe (Nov 10, 2012)

I'd participate, given that people stick to the rule of one per person. I find it highly annoying when someone asks people to post one suggestion or a favourite etc and people post a list of 10 YouTube links...


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Every thread has a life span and it's own peculiarities but I think sifting through music people are passionate wouldn't ever be drudgery.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Some of the objections here center around the difficulties or undesirability of having to listen to dozens upon dozens of pieces of music, but I haven't seen anything in the OP to suggest that this is a "listening thread" as such.

I like the idea of people just naming a single work they identify with - producing a thread that's simply a snapshot of TC's overall listening tastes. I can picture it as a "TC's Greatest Hits" sort of thing, an imaginary multi-disc set of "our" favourite music.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

The objections seem silly honestly. So does making a thread to ask about making the thread, lol.

Just do it. 

....I know the piece I'd post.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Nereffid said:


> Some of the objections here center around the difficulties or undesirability of having to listen to dozens upon dozens of pieces of music, but I haven't seen anything in the OP to suggest that this is a "listening thread" as such.


To be honest, I hadn't considered it that way. Such a thread is considerably less troublesome.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

*Ok I launched the thread: See the Grand TC Music Playlist.*


----------



## Ralphus (Nov 13, 2016)

> The problem: once someone nabs a very popular piece that others would have chosen, people will have to find another piece that isn't actually their favourite just to have a unique contribution.


I agree.



> It would be interesting to hear what various members choose as their "signature piece."


Why disallow someone's signature piece just because someone else happens to like it, too.

What about this: you submit your signature piece--whatever you want, work, performer, whatever--but if it has already been submitted you should submit one more that hasn't been. That way everyone can be honest (and meaningful) with their choice but we also increase the variety of works shared.

Just an idea. I don't know. What do I know!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I suggest utilizing the like button as an agreement feature in such a thread if someone posts a performance/piece that they were going to post so we don't get double of the same.


Or, a person could click "reply with quote" and say "this is my choice too".


----------

